# goodbye



## DearPrudence

Merhaba 

I am just trying to learn a few words in Turkish and wonder how you would say "goodbye" in such a situation:
you are in your office and the person leaves the room.
If you are the one who stays and wants to say "goodbye" first, can you say:
hoşça kal
(because I read it is used by the person who leaves, not the one who stays)

Sorry for the basic question and thanks for your help!


----------



## uress

If you are the one leaving: Hoşça kal! or Hoşça kalın! 
If you are the one staying: Güle güle!


----------



## Rallino

Hello DearPrudence 

What you read was true in the past, but honestly, nowadays *Hoşça kal *can be said by both parties. It really doesn't make much sense for the one who stays to say it, because literally it means _stay well_. But people don't really think about it anymore, I guess.

However if you want to be on the safe side, you can say *güle güle*, which is only used by the one who stays.

(To be noted that the new generation doesn't care too much about these differences anymore. I've heard people say _güle güle_ even though they were the ones who were leaving. So there's that.)


----------



## DearPrudence

Thank you two 
So it can go like this:
A who stays in his office: güle güle
B who leave A's office: Hoşça kal
?


----------



## Rallino

Yes, that works.


----------



## DearPrudence

Cool, teşekkür ederim (to use the whole range of my Turkish vocabulary )


----------



## uress

In informal speech for one person, yes 

You know the difference between _Hoşça kal!_ and Hoşça kalın! ?


----------



## DearPrudence

My guess is that "Hoşça kalın" is (more) formal (than Hoşça kal), right?  (like the French "vous". I don't know how formal the setting will be I must say)

Edit: it was clear in my head but not when I wrote it obviously


----------



## Muttaki

Rallino said:


> To be noted that the new generation doesn't care too much about these differences anymore. I've heard people say _güle güle_ even though they were the ones who were leaving. So there's that.


Because they don't know what they are saying. They are uttering the words just because they had heard them before but they don't even know that it means you wish the person who is leaving to smile.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour DearPrudence,

I would like just to say something about a delicate point in your question since _the priority of saying_ is important for using a suitable word:


DearPrudence said:


> If you are the one* who stays* and wants *to say* "goodbye" *first*, can you say: hoşça kal



Usually in a normal situation, the person '_who is leaving' _the room says first 'goodbye', otherwise it would not be decent enough for the one who stays to say 'goodbye' to the one who leaves _before the latter says 'good bye' himself._ 
(If said it would mean that the person who stays likes that the other one leaves the room as soon as possible.)

Therefore _first_ the person who leaves says: 'Hoşça kal' and _then_ the one who stays says: 'Güle güle'.

But in a situation of quarrel or conflict where one of the parties is angry and wants that the other one leaves as soon as possible the room or the place where they are quarreling (a real indecent context), he says: Hadi, güle güle!
Still he says 'güle güle' because he wants to stay himself but that the other person leaves!



Muttaki said:


> ...that it (_güle güle) _means you wish the person who is leaving to smile.



Yes, indeed the complete form of 'güle güle' is_ '_güle güle kal'.


----------



## Muttaki

Gemmenita said:


> Yes, indeed the complete form of 'güle güle' is_ '_güle güle kal'.


Did you mean "_güle güle git_"? Because it is said to the person who is leaving not staying.


----------



## spiraxo

I haven't seen anyone saying hoşçakal(ın) for a very long time. I don't say it, too.


----------



## Gemmenita

Muttaki said:


> Did you mean "_güle güle git_"? Because it is said to the person who is leaving not staying.



Oh, I have written 'Kal'??? Yeees, of course it is 'Güle güle git'!
Thanks Muttaki for correcting.

And if the clarification of this part of 'kal/git' interests DearPrudence:

Hoşça *kal* >>> 'kal' is the imperative of the verb 'kalmak'= to stay.(That's why the person who leaves says it to the person who stays)

Güle güle (*git*) >>> 'git' is the imperative of the verb 'gitmek' = to go. ( That's why this is the suitable verb for this sentence which is said by a person who stays to the person who leaves. But it is never said and is always 'sous-entendu'.)

And also, following what I wrote (Güle güle kal!) I would like also to add one more thing about 'Güle güle' which I think would be helpful for DearPrudence if she sees it in other contexts:
'Güle güle' is not used only in the context of saying _goodbye_, but is also an adverbe meaning: happily, with happiness, laughing.
Therefore can be used in other contexts too.


Examples:

Güle güle kal! (or rather 'kal güle güle' in this song )= Stay happy, laughing.(a good wish)
Çal Güle güle! = play (a music) happily.
Güle güle kullan! = Use it happily!/ Enjoy it! (A good wish when a person has bought something new).
etc.

Bon courage, DearPrudence!



spiraxo said:


> I haven't seen anyone saying hoşçakal(ın) for a very longtime. I don't say it, too.


Really? But it is very common and frequent! What do you use instead then?


----------



## spiraxo

Gemmenita said:


> Really? But it is very common and frequent! What do you use instead then?



İyi akşamlar
İyi günler
Görüşürüz


----------



## Rallino

I agree with spiraxo. Hoşça kal is infrequent where I live as well.


----------



## DearPrudence

The simplest questions always seem to generate the longest threads...
Thank you all


----------



## uress

Oh, this is so interesting! 
Well, we cleared _Güle güle *kal*!_ but what about _Hoşça *git!*_? I think it sounds weird but would people understand the meaning in a joke or a word-play?
In istanbul, amoung my friends is _Hoşça kal! _really often used. That's why I can remember it so easyly


----------



## garipx

This is old thread, but, a good thread.

"güle güle" and "hoşçakal" are not often used by young generations anymore. 
"güle güle" was being used more in old days. "hoşçakal" was not being used in old days either. "hoşçakal" is not a simple bye, it is used when leaving, when "seperating". Instead of saying hoşçakal, majority of people nowadays say "iyi günler", "iyi akşamlar," "kalın sağlıcakla", etc. In old days, in rural places in Anatolia, we were also saying "sağol" like Azeris still say when leaving. By the way, "sağol" is "thank you" of majority of rural anatolia while it is "teşekkür" mostly in cities and in "diplomatic" conversations. So, try to say "sağol" more to your friends when you are in anatolia, "teşekkür" is diplomatic thank or for distant relationships.


----------



## abertrotzdem

Sometimes, I believe, phrases should not be so sticked to their TDK meanings or something. "Hoşça kal" sure does mean "stay well", but why is everyone taking it so strict that it means staying physically? While I think that "hoşça kal" should mean "stay well, keep being well", I do have a supporting factor: There is this another phrase "esen kal(ın)", which isn't at all preferred to use when leaving.


----------



## DearPrudence

And the other day, I wondered what I would say when leaving a restaurant at 9 or 10 pm for example, but I think garipx has answered my question; I would use "iyi akşamlar", right?


----------



## Rallino

Right.


----------



## DearPrudence

Sağol, sevgili Rallino


----------

